# Starting from seeds



## Gooch (Feb 11, 2017)

This grow will consist of all seedlings, i started 3 greencrack aka green kush 2 weeks ago they all took and are growing perfectly, i also tried to get 3 azura haze oing but all 3 failed i then tried 3 more azura haze and i got one looking like it is about to go live, I also just ordered bubba kush feminized that will be coming in this week and i will pop then asap. 

View attachment 20170211_121014.jpg


View attachment 20170211_121022.jpg


View attachment 20170211_121029.jpg


View attachment 20170211_121037.jpg


View attachment 20170211_121108.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh boy, sounds like fun genetics you got there. Is green crack the same as green kush?


----------



## Gooch (Feb 11, 2017)

yes, its actual name is green crack coined by snoop, so its the same strain he named, and since the strain sounds bad  ie crack they switched it to kush, although there is no kush in it, its afgani x skunk 
"A Skunk No 1 cross, good enough to be named by Snoop Dogg himself. Green Crack provides an intense body high guaranteed to have you coming back for more.

Citrusy sweet with hints of lemon and spice, a little goes a long way with this smooth, spacey strain. Robust plants grow quickly and often require trellising. Expect strong yields with flowers maturing in only 9-10 weeks."


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2017)

Yum


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2017)

Green Mojo.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2017)

What breeder is that kraven? They look really robust only being 2 weeks old. I have some hso beans of green crack.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 12, 2017)

i only buy my seeds at cropkingseeds


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like they're off to a nice start.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 12, 2017)

Really looking lush Gooch, I'll be looking in to see your "Green Crack" progress


----------



## Budlight (Feb 12, 2017)

Looking like you're off to an excellent start I was curious what the green crack from them what is going to look like so I'll definitely be keeping an eye on how things go I'm running their white cookie and sour diesel good luck my friend can't wait to see how things go


----------



## Gooch (Feb 12, 2017)

i ran white cookies a year ago, **** was straight fire, but very very short, i like to grow large plants, but if you look back at my second grow i believe it has the white cookies in it


----------



## Gooch (Feb 13, 2017)

lots of change in just a few days they are really taking off and getting thick, sucking up the calcium i am getting very excited about this grow, cant wait for the other seeds to come in so i can pop them. You will also notice alot more blue in the pics as i added in more powerveg bulbs so i have uv+full spectrum, 420 blue, and 460 purple in each of the 4 bulb 2 ft t5's cannot wait to see how they react. I just put the bulbs in today 

View attachment 20170213_201625.jpg


View attachment 20170213_201631.jpg


View attachment 20170213_201637.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 16, 2017)

some more pic updates they are growing fast and getting thick 

View attachment 20170215_221158.jpg


View attachment 20170215_221143.jpg


View attachment 20170215_221127.jpg


View attachment 20170215_221121.jpg


View attachment 20170215_162230.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 17, 2017)

I am working on keeping this as updated as possible every couple days adding more pics to watch the life cycle in real time ;-) I also post pics on the facebook page in my sig,
The smaller ones are azura haze (blueberry x lemon haze)
the larger ones are green crack 

View attachment 20170217_215753.jpg


View attachment 20170217_215758.jpg


View attachment 20170217_215809.jpg


View attachment 20170217_215825.jpg


View attachment 20170217_215848.jpg


View attachment 20170217_215902.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 18, 2017)

love the blue/green lighting. beautiful pics and very healthy too!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2017)

I have never seen the blue light special... gorgeous color. and your plants agree. Will you excuse my paranoia, but the first pic you posted today, does leave have thrip?  I hope not, just saw that "water mark" and unfortunately i have ptsd when it comes to thrip.  Hope i am wrong.. love how pretty all your plants are.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 18, 2017)

Rose, yes i think, not exactly sure what they are they are little flies, from visiting a persons grow i believe. I likely did not change and shower when i got home which is protocol but being a stoner protocol is what i remember at the moment lol. 
So you think those are thrisps? they where bad at one point then it was gone then they came back mildly now they are sparse at best after getting the white stone things


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2017)

get um good gooch.. spinosad is an organic pesticide that will knock out the bugs and the larva/eggs..


----------



## Gooch (Feb 18, 2017)

are thrips little black looking flies? I thought they were coming from the medium, i see them landing on leaves though


----------



## Budlight (Feb 18, 2017)

Gooch i think I'm going to have to pick me up some of this green crack and the nice thing is is I can get it here in town hopefully you get those pesky little bugs figured out and I greatly appreciate you letting me know what to expect from the white cookie I hear they're Sour Diesel is supposed to be some bomb stuff but don't really see too many people growing it :48:


----------



## Gooch (Feb 19, 2017)

i am not a diesel fan, i dont like the chemically smells, but i may come around some day. i am popping bubba kush and crown royal soon also


----------



## Gooch (Feb 19, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I have never seen the blue light special... gorgeous color. and your plants agree.


those are the powerveg t5 lights i am using 420blue, 460 purple, and uv+full spectrum bulbs, there are 2 2 ft t5's in this area, but soon i will also bring over the 4ft t5's out of the flower room which is almost done.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2017)

No, thrip are white or translucent. You may have root aphids. I would get a sticky trap and find out for sure what you have.. Then we can kill um.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 19, 2017)

yea im pretty sure that is what they are, cause they are coming from the medium, so i got some white stone called natnix and they have steadily declined since, i have 3 seedlings with the root riot vube exposed and that is where they are going


----------



## Gooch (Feb 21, 2017)

its been 4 days since the last pics and they are doing great 

View attachment 20170221_070936.jpg


View attachment 20170221_070951.jpg


View attachment 20170221_070929.jpg


View attachment 20170221_070924.jpg


View attachment 20170221_075415.jpg


View attachment 20170221_075423.jpg


View attachment 20170221_075433.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking good gooch. When is the transplant? Those girls are getting big.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 21, 2017)

the transplant was supposed to be 3 days ago hahaha i am so freaking lazy, the cups are literally full of roots hopefully today ill take care of it


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2017)

Pretty impressive huge babies, nice and green with having no space, amazing.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 22, 2017)

yea you can also see the trichome production already on the leaves from the uv. So i finally got them transplanted into their possibly final home, i may put em into 5gal next havnt decided but for now they are in 2gal buckets and connected to the system. 

View attachment 20170222_000739.jpg


View attachment 20170222_000748.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Feb 22, 2017)

They look really good with the blue light.  Looks like you have a rave party going on in there.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 22, 2017)

yea for sure i am so happy i got these powerveg bulbs they are incredible to say the least, i have had the uv going for 3 grows now ill never take it out, but now i have all the colors the reds are in flower and the blues are in veg, i may even pull one of the 4ft from the flower room i am not sure yet, i will have 12 plants soon. Got 6 going right now green crack in the buckets azura haze just popping, and bubba kush in the empty pod


----------



## Gooch (Feb 25, 2017)

I have decided to change my nutrient line to a complete hydroponics formula. I was using GH floranova, and raw bio stimulants, had good success but alot of different additives and i am trying to cut down on steps. So i decided to change up to Elite Nutrients. I will be running 1/3 of my next cycle on the current floranova and raw, and 2/3's will use the new elite line. I am going to do this by having 2 separate rez's and controllers. I will use them all the way through flower. 

View attachment 20170224_175517.jpg


View attachment 20170224_175937.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 26, 2017)

Had a little bit of a problem this morning 4am, woke up to smoke alarms going off house filled with smoke, Jumped up dashed to the basement found smoke pouring out of my rez, cause the water all drained out due to be dislodging the lid on the controller bucket, so all the water pumped out to the floor, the heater kicked on and began heating up the rez. The res is a 120qt beach cooler so its not flamable at all it just melted and smoked. Cleared the house of all smoke it did not burn all the way though so i am still able to use it for cleaning buckets and clay, but it was a scary situation. so now i have ordered a Little Giant 566009 Low Water Cut-off Switch, so if the water drains out of the rez it will automatically shutoff the heater 

View attachment 20170226_121100.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 26, 2017)

Close call gooch. If that happened in my neck of the woods and someone calls the fire dept....you go to prison.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad nothing burnt down, that's very scarey. I would be thinking about replacing that heater too if it was me. Thought they would of had an overheat protection of some sort?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 26, 2017)

http://biggrowhydro.com/flame-defender

Glad your ok....might check here for some extra piece of mind.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 26, 2017)

well what i decided on is the low water shutoff, Kraven i have 6 of those flame defenders installed they are amazing, it never got to flames though, although i did not have one near the rez lol who would have thought hahah mine are all near lights and outlets. Lessons learned and parts ordered to make sure it doesn't happen again
Lesso its legal in my state so even if someone came I am not concerned I have medical and its legal for recreational growing


----------



## Lesso (Feb 27, 2017)

Being legal would be such a nice change. I am envious of you folks in the free states.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 27, 2017)

well you can move here or to one of them, every state has affordable housing somewhere in the state


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 28, 2017)

FIRE is a SCARY 4 letter word. congrats on a good save!! i love the blue lights too.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 28, 2017)

yea the plants are really loving the blues and purples, the 460 is sky blue, that is what plants search for so it stops them from stretching and helps promote internodes, and the other is 420 which is close to the purple end so its red and blue mixed. I did some trimming of the plants larger leaves to allow the light into the lower sections and they are popping like crazy pics later tonight 

View attachment 20170228_220221.jpg


View attachment 20170228_032449.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220246.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220332.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220303.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220308.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220342.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220347.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220349.jpg


View attachment 20170228_220357.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Mar 3, 2017)

been a couple days since last update =, things are progressing perfectly 

View attachment 20170303_050132.jpg


View attachment 20170303_050148.jpg


View attachment 20170303_050213.jpg


View attachment 20170303_050218.jpg


View attachment 20170303_050231.jpg


View attachment 20170303_050234.jpg


View attachment 20170303_050240.jpg


View attachment 20170303_050316.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice plants  goodluck


----------



## Gooch (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks shot, Its so great to live in a state where medical is available, but also being completely legal is a huge benefit. I have nothing in my flower room right now, and from seeds i will usually veg 3 months, so now i wont be able to harvest for 6-7 months. This is a problem, so i decided to buy a couple teens that will be ready in a couple weeks to go into the flower room.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 5, 2017)

did a rez change today, started with just amino acid, cal/mag, and silica, then i added in 300ppm of base nutrients .


----------



## Gooch (Mar 6, 2017)

some pics of the new teens 

View attachment 20170304_203725_renamed_23837.jpg


View attachment 20170304_102501.jpg


View attachment 20170304_102406.jpg


View attachment 20170304_102349.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Mar 6, 2017)

Gooch said:


> some pics of the new teens



was it you who showed me those hangers?  The ratcheting black rope ones?
damn they are good
I tripped and was stumbling towards the T5 and tray below it,
there was nothing to reach for except that rope
I could see myself crashing down on to the fixture and then squashing the 8 plants underneath.

the thing HELD my weight, and then I thought the screw in to the joist would give but it held too

too bad, I'dve had some great pictures of that room ripped apart with my bare hands


----------



## Gooch (Mar 6, 2017)

well as fantastic as a destroyed room would make for pics, it would be heart breaking to say the least, so im glad they held your weight. i am just over 200lbs, and they hold me up all the time lol, but i use eyehooks into my studs, so i can hang whatever i want on it almost. I have 20 of the rope pullies anything i need held off the ground is using one lol


----------



## Gooch (Mar 8, 2017)

here are some pics of the rest of the grow
first 3 are the green crack, then the next ones are the azura haze, then bubba kush 

View attachment 20170307_052223.jpg


View attachment 20170307_052411.jpg


View attachment 20170307_052402.jpg


View attachment 20170307_052313.jpg


View attachment 20170307_052319.jpg


View attachment 20170307_052325.jpg


View attachment 20170307_052330.jpg


View attachment 20170307_052344.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Mar 8, 2017)

this place ebbs andf flows eh gooch, seems really quiet these days... Imma gonna post!
do you pinch away any of that lower growth, man that looks cramped, tight nodes or what.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 8, 2017)

I will be taking that lower stuff and using it for clones, i am going to be topping them soon also. Just moved the 3 teens i bought from soil into the hydro system.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 10, 2017)

here are some updated lights out pics, I am spraying them once every 2 weeks with fulvic acid/humic acid 2/5 ratio combo, and i am also spraying for mites as a precaution, no mites seen yet, but given the fact i have been dealing with them for a while now i am not taking chances 

View attachment 20170310_201551.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201608.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201631.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201600.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201654.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201638.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201646.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201710.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201714.jpg


View attachment 20170310_201717.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Mar 13, 2017)

lights on pics and some pics of the fimming 

View attachment 20170312_092854.jpg


View attachment 20170312_092902.jpg


View attachment 20170312_093426.jpg


View attachment 20170313_064436.jpg


View attachment 20170313_064501.jpg


View attachment 20170313_064533.jpg


View attachment 20170313_064538.jpg


View attachment 20170313_064410.jpg


View attachment 20170313_064425.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Mar 14, 2017)

here are some updated pics of the fimming 

View attachment 20170314_035605.jpg


View attachment 20170314_035642.jpg


View attachment 20170314_035648.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Mar 15, 2017)

did a res change this morning started with feeding them nothing but bio stimulants, silica, kelp, humic,fulvic, amino acids, and calmag. fed them that for 2 cycles then added in .5ec(250ppm) of base nutrients


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 15, 2017)

Gooch, great pics, those blue lights are doing good things to your plants.  Good luck, I'll check your grow as it progresses.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks dan, i am a true believer in the powerveg lights, and the plants agree i think.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 17, 2017)

I have added in the azura haze to the system from their solo cups, not monster roots like the green crack had but certainly sufficient, i had noticed after the transplant they were not praying as much, so i upped the flood time by 15 minutes, there is a total of 9 buckets on the controller and i use 2 ports for filling and draining. So the amount if time it was taking to fill wasnt long enough. now they are looking happy again 

View attachment 20170317_071120.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071115.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071109.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071019.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071034.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071004.jpg


View attachment 20170317_070941.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Mar 18, 2017)

Fascinating. I've never seen growth from the cut tip of my topped plants. I leave a 1/4 inch or so and it just browns a bit. So much growth everywhere! very nice.
Why the perlite layer?


----------



## Gooch (Mar 18, 2017)

its actually small stones called gnat nix prevents fungus gnats etc. from establishing themselves. here are the fim pics from start till now 

View attachment 20170309_131733.jpg


View attachment 20170314_035648.jpg


View attachment 20170314_035642.jpg


View attachment 20170314_035605.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071548.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071540.jpg


View attachment 20170317_071218.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Mar 21, 2017)

Sopappy I fimmed them, i think you are referring to low topping where you cut the stem rather then a top?


----------



## sopappy (Mar 22, 2017)

Gooch said:


> Sopappy I fimmed them, i think you are referring to low topping where you cut the stem rather then a top?



fimmed, ahah, I thought that growth came from a topped 'stem' 
I'll have to try that


----------



## Gooch (Mar 22, 2017)

The theory is cut a top off and 2 take over, low top and all nodes below that will blow up, fimming is cutting the new top in half, it repairs, and 4 new nodes also start and the lower stuff starts blowing up


----------



## Gooch (Mar 23, 2017)

Did a res change thurs morning, starting with just biostimulants  for a couple cycle, then i will add in the elite nutrients


----------



## sopappy (Mar 23, 2017)

Gooch said:


> The theory is cut a top off and 2 take over, low top and all nodes below that will blow up, fimming is cutting the new top in half, it repairs, and 4 new nodes also start and the lower stuff starts blowing up



Thanks for that.
Nope, not for me. I don't have the light, they stretch. I top trying to stunt them but I don't see things getting fatter, I see two small branches = one main one. I sure don't double my yield, just spread it out and that makes trimming worse.
okay, other than that, plants look good, fussy eaters


----------



## Gooch (Mar 23, 2017)

well might i recomed picking up some powerveg blue lights, it will stop the stretch and allow the plant to grow super healthy. When plant stretch they are looking for blue, a specific blue 460nm and that is the exact spectrum powerveg created for t5 super inexpensive and crazy effective. 
Here are some more updated pics notics the color Sopappy?
I just planted Crown royal seeds that were soaking for 24 hours in kelp, now they are in root riot plugs. 

View attachment 20170323_171413.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171437.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171447.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171505.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171511.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171605.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171750.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171757.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171815.jpg


View attachment 20170323_171822.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Mar 24, 2017)

are you referring to the 460's, they have flower too, tried those?
I'm sorry. There are no Authorized HORTILUX® Retailers near your location.

I don't know why I even bother looking, might as well be living in a friggin' igloo


----------



## Gooch (Mar 24, 2017)

man it sucks being out of the reach of civilization sometimes, but yes i have 420 and 460 is my veg with uv, then in my flower i have the 660 and 633 with uv. I currently have all t5's in my veg so you can see some reds in a few pics that is the 660 and 633, red in veg helps stimulate roots. maybe you should setup a recieving business for the people that are somewhat near you to receive packages more easily


----------



## Gooch (Mar 27, 2017)

been a couple days here are some new pics 

View attachment 20170327_174045.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174101.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174216.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174237.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174244.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174308.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174317.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174343.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174123.jpg


View attachment 20170327_174204.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Mar 30, 2017)

did a res change, yesterday, gave it a little more biostimulant then usual about .8ec and about .6 ec of nutrients for a total ec of 1.4


----------



## Gooch (Mar 31, 2017)

and then the lord said let there be light, and there was light. First test of the new light setup getting ready to flip em, i aslo decided to up pot them to 5 gallon for flowering, so i plan on taking the root system in the 2 gallon pot and leave it in there and move the entire 2 gallon pot into the 5 gallon pot giving the roots more room to expand i will veg them for a week under the hps also 

View attachment 20170331_183733.jpg


View attachment 20170331_184052.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 3, 2017)

here are some more veg  updates, also the teen plants i bought are just not good enough to flower, the stem is very thin and extremely hard so i suspect the plant is very old, so i will simply take clones off them. Does anyone have knowledge about flowering small stemmed plants? 

View attachment 20170402_100426.jpg


View attachment 20170402_100542.jpg


View attachment 20170402_100549.jpg


View attachment 20170402_100556.jpg


View attachment 20170402_100638.jpg


View attachment 20170402_100717.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 5, 2017)

did a dual rez change and started a flower cycle. Currently only running biostimulants kelp+humic acid, fulvic acid, amio acids, cal mag, and yucca. .9 ec in each res. 

View attachment 20170403_223853.jpg


View attachment 20170404_144912.jpg


View attachment 20170404_144919.jpg


View attachment 20170404_144927.jpg


View attachment 20170404_201737.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Apr 6, 2017)

ok I am going to put a hold on the seedling post I will be switching over to a flower posting since those zre always more interesting, I will pick up here as things happen. here is a link to the flower


----------

